
Indian scientists develop wonder material 'black gold' - ameyv
https://www.vigyanprasar.gov.in/isw/Indian-scientists-develop-black-gold-wonder-material.html
======
ameyv
Link to Royal society of chemistry -

[https://pubs.rsc.org/en/content/articlelanding/2019/sc/c9sc0...](https://pubs.rsc.org/en/content/articlelanding/2019/sc/c9sc02)
369k#!divAbstract

~~~
gus_massa
Fixed link:
[https://pubs.rsc.org/en/content/articlelanding/2019/sc/c9sc0...](https://pubs.rsc.org/en/content/articlelanding/2019/sc/c9sc02369k#!divAbstract)

